
Jellyfish are taking over the seas, and it might be too late to stop them - chaostheory
http://qz.com/133251/jellyfish-are-taking-over-the-seas-and-it-might-be-too-late-to-stop-them/
======
GuerraEarth
Jellyfish have been around for 500 million years or more. Some are really
meaty-looking and some are totally transparent like little glass bells. They
can live in salt or fresh water. They swim beneath the Arctic ice. Warmer
temperatures because of climate change contribute to jelly blooms, and over-
fishing means less competition for zooplankton (food source). Fertilizer run-
off depletes oxygen in water, but jellyfish thrive in low oxygen environs.
Then all the drilling and various structures built in water are just big
nurseries for baby jellyfish and polyp sacks. It isn't only jellyfish that are
overtaking the oceans. Slowly but surely. Pathogens are shifting as
temperatures change. We see sicknesses in lobster that we didn't see before.
All across the board, the seas are changing. By the time that it's a big
mainstay news story, sadly it will already have reached a critical situation.
There seems to be a dearth of caring right now, about what we are doing to our
oceans. And without our oceans as a wholesome, viable resource, we will be _in
the soup._

